# Connecticut Bottle list



## NewEnglandGlass (Feb 28, 2011)

Has anyone ever made a Conn Bottle's list? I have seen a  Western states and R.I But have not been able to locate a Conn one. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 28, 2011)

I can't think of one. It usually ends up the burden of the clubs and it's members. Baltimore has one for that alone. I can't think of a club in Conn. of hand but they do have shows.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 28, 2011)

I did this a few years ago. Certainly not all encompassing, its just meds,  and I dont update it.
 http://www.antiquemedicines.com/Cities/CitiesMain.htm


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, that must have been a daunting task to even attempt.


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 28, 2011)

There's a few of us with lists in our heads!  But that's about it as far as I know.  There is the somers club, the south eastern club, a few others but I haven't heard of any lists outside of lists for particular glass works.  I was working on one for new London, and a list of new London bottles.  A list of ct bottles would in it's self be a huge undertaking!


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds like a fun project could take a very long time but the best things in life are always worth waiting for.
 If anyone would like to contribute a partial list or have single bottles to describe please let me know ill start Compiling What i currently own from Ct and get some others from fellow diggers and collectors i know. Thanks for the input everyone. 
 Should i include photos of each bottle as well as bottle type,height, width,Color,  etc?


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 28, 2011)

I think the more complete the list the better, the one thing I didn't really like about some other lists out there is that all they are is a list, the more information the better...  I have a few files to contribute, bit all back east right now.  I had one of the largest collections of new London druggists and blob tops... And now a few old time coectors who could contribute.  I think a cross reference would be excellent... Was so
 Erving I always wanted the time to do...


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 1, 2011)

Hows this for Information
 Bottle Type        Embossing      Height      Width     Style      color     How made

 Im logging all the bottle's into Microsoft Excell 

 Tigue ever here or see of this one Linonine Danbury Ct. 6 3/4 inches tall round /Aqua/B.i.m


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 1, 2011)

-


----------



## Bixby Bill (Mar 1, 2011)

The Somers Antique Bottle Club has a CT bottle list, We`ve been working on it for as long as I can remember, and right now it takes 5 or 6 large loose leaf binders to keep it. Every year I always manage to find a couple to add to it. The only requirement is that it has to be embossed CT, Conn., Connecticut, or some variation of it. This includes milks too. Unfortunately it isn`t readily available, I think that will be something to work on, getting it all downloaded onto a disk. We have a standard form we use for each bottle, which makes it easy to use. Here`s a copy of it, my scanner trimmed a little off the top and bottom, but you get the idea.


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 1, 2011)

Is that Bottle list public or private Bill? In 1 days time i have managed to gather over 70 bottles to list and havent even started on my own collection yet. I tossed up a quik website today to get a start on what im going to try and do. Any questions or comments or you would like to participate please feel free to Contact me here or on the website.www.ctbottleslist.webstarts.com 
 And anyone who submits anything gets full credit for it.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 1, 2011)

> The only requirement is that it has to be embossed CT, Conn., Connecticut, or some variation of it.


 
 so you wouldnt include something like KICKAPOO OIL ?


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 1, 2011)

> Any questions or comments or you would like to participate please feel free to Contact me here or on the website.www.ctbottleslist.webstarts.com
> And anyone who submits anything gets full credit for it.


 
 You might want to include lip style as that is a charactoristic for separating variants.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 1, 2011)

> You might want to include lip style as that is a charactoristic for separating variants.


I've never been a big fan of that. There's so many bottles with different lip treatments and small height differences. I like the way Ring did some with body height and embossing.
 That's just my opinion though.


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Added to the site Thanks for the input.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 1, 2011)

I guess if you arent concerned with value it might not be as important.
 A list simply to show all the bottles from a state might not need that... or mold style. Is height or color even important?

 Generally I dont consider a bottle to be a different variant unless it is about 1" different than the norm for the given bottles. The hand finish can vary quite a bit.


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 1, 2011)

Niles

 Could you double check the link you gave for the new site you posted I got a could not fine message.


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 1, 2011)

Hers the link if anyone needs it   http://ctbottleslist.webstarts.com/


----------



## Bixby Bill (Mar 1, 2011)

The list we have in the club is semi private, our club historian keeps it so it really isn`t anywhere that the public could see it except for at our show, although he could bring it to a meeting if there was interest in it. That`s why I`d like to download it into some kind of file on my computer, that way it could be sent to anyone. That wouldn`t be an overnight job, it would take some tiome to do that and do it right. We have a meeting this Wed. night, so I`ll see what we can get started, although I guess it`ll be my baby to take care of. If I can get it home to download, then I can compare your list with what we have.
   If you look at the form we use, it lists lip styles, shapes, dimensions, colors, aproximate ages, and a place to draw what the embossing looks like. It has worked well for us, as it seems to cover every aspect of the bottle, and has places to add things if you need to.


----------



## Bixby Bill (Mar 1, 2011)

All the bottles on our list have to be embossed Connecticut on them in one way or another. That S.A. Weaver`s bottle you have listed, are you sure that`s CT? I always thought that was a Rhode Island company. As for the kickapoo medicines, even if the label has CT on it, it has to be embossed with CT to be on the club listing. That might be a good idea for a supplement to it, labelled CT but not embossed.
 NewEngland Glass, what part of the state are you from? Maybe we should get together to compare notes if and when I get our listing.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 1, 2011)

I was just using Kickapoo meds as an example.
 As I understand it you would list KICKAPOO SAGWA STOMACH, LIVER AND KIDNEY RENOVATOR KICKAPOO INDIAN MEDICINE CO CLINTONVILLE, CONN because it has "Conn".
 But you wouldnt list Kickapoo Oil or Kickapoo Cough Cure from the same company?


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 1, 2011)

I think if we can find and prove for a fact they were produced by the same company then yes  i would think to include them. 
 I have found several listings for this company they started in New haven moved to New York then back to Clintonville Ct. so the earlier versions of this bottle would be Ct.  then a few years in new york then back to Ct. Think you could go on percentage on this one 90% of the time they were produced in Ct.
 So yea i would list them as a CT bottle.
 That sound fair enough?


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 1, 2011)

I was just using Kickapoo as an example, no idea if the unspecified location bottles are from Conn. It just seems like if you are going to compile a list of bottles from a state its even MORE import to include the ones not embossed as such since they wont be obvious to collectors. I think that would make the list more valuable to people. Just an opinion of course.


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 1, 2011)

I haven't seen the danbury bottle, I don't think... I has planned to add information on the bottles background myself, as I often turned to a list with a bottle in hand, only to read what I already knew.  It would be nice, but ambitious to included information on the bottle.

 S.a. Weaver had offices in new London ct, new haven and providence ri, there have been labeled variants from both states, his bottles were all made in new London, so there is a very interesting cross reference.

 Another would be the osgoods.  The original osgood started in Norwich ct, then moved to new York city, his son moved back to Norwich, and operated as a driggist there followed by his son.  

 There are more I know of too but my memory's being vague right now, the kids are yelling and my girl friend has the tv blasting so I can't think, also all my research is on a hard drive back east...


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 2, 2011)

Yea some of these companys will be fun to try and figure out. But hell its worth it when its done or close to it. Then trying to figure out what bottles are common and scarce.


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 3, 2011)

If anyone else has Ct bottles in the collection please shoot me an email or post them here. any help will be greatly apreciated.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Mar 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  NewEnglandGlass
> 
> If anyone else has Ct bottles in the collection please shoot me an email or post them here. any help will be greatly apreciated.


 
 Guess I better get started cataloging...


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 3, 2011)

Well i have a little bit of a list going this is just the names and towns. You may view it by clicking here 
http://ctbottleslist.webstarts.com/draft/bottle_list.html?r=20110303133007


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 3, 2011)

here are a few from my medicine guide. Hopefully one or two you havent seen so far.


 DR. BISHOPâ€™S WAHOO BITTERS - WA-HOO BITTER CO NEW HAVEN CONN
 E. BROWN & Co. WATERBURY CONN
 A H BULL EXTRACT OF SARSAPARILLA HARTFORD, CONN
 Dr CHATFIELDS COUGH SYRUP NEW HAVEN CONN. Pat. March 22. 1870
 C F COLLIN'S KALLOCRINE FOR THE SKIN & HAIR  MIDDLETOWN,CONN
 FERTILINE  L SANDERSON SOLE PROPRIETOR NEW HAVEN, CONN. U.S.A.
 Prof f c  FOWLER strength health moodus,conn.
 GROVE'S HERB EXTRACT FOR BLOOD DISEASES HARTFORD, CONN.
 DR. HART'S KING OF REMEDIES SOUTHINGTON MEDICINE CO. SOUTHINGTON, CONN.
 HAWES' HEALING EXTRACT A E WHITTEMORE ESSEX CONN
 KICKAPOO SAGWA STOMACH, LIVER AND KIDNEY RENOVATOR KICKAPOO INDIAN MEDICINE CO CLINTONVILLE, CONN
 KNIGHTS KING OF PAIN GEO.A.MAYNE PROPRIETOR  BRIDGEPORT CONN.
 Castor Oil Lee & Osgood Druggists and Apothecaries 127 Main St. Norwich,Conn.
 THE CHARLES OSGOOD CO. NORWICH, CONN.
 RONOVA KIDNEY AND LIVER CURE LUCIEN PRATTE  WATERBURY, CONN
 F C Sturtevant Co Hartford Conn. USA (Columbia Gall remedy)
 DR THOMPSON'S EYEWATER NEW LONDON CONNECTICUT
 WELCH'S AEGOPODIUM PREPARED BY W.C. WELCH M.D. & CO. NEW HAVEN CONN
 Whittemore Eye Water , Essex Conn
 WHITTEMORE'S VEGETABLE SYRUP FOR DIARRHOEA  ESSEX, CONN.
 THE WILLIAMS & CARLETON CO. Hartford, Conn
 WILLIAMS & CARLETON  WHOLESALE DRUGGISTS  HARTFORD, CONN
 BRADDOCK'S PULMONARY COUGH MIXTURE HARTFORD CT.
 I D BULL'S EXT OF SARSAPARILLA HARTFORD, CON.
 pelletier's extract of sarsaparilla  hartford con.
 BY A A COOLEY HARTFORD CON
 Chesbro's Liquid Corn Plaster Chesbro Bros. Willimantic,Ct
 Coe's Dyspepsia Cure  C. G. Clark & Co. Newhaven , CT.
 C G clark & Co New Haven CT
 Dr SPALDING'S cough remedy WOODSTOCK CT
 WILLIAMS BLOOD PURIFIER  THE GREAT APPETIZER  WILLIAM'S & CARLETON HARTFORD, CT.
 Dr Woodworth's Sarsaparilla BIRMINGHAM, CT.
 BO-KAS-KA JOHN T. DOYLE and CO.
 GOlden Treasure
 KICKAPOO OIL
 PEARL'S WHITE GLYCERINE


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Gunther added Them into the list.


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## old.s.bottles (Mar 3, 2011)

Id rather get pictures of my bottles in daylight, but I can list a few that I have for now.

 Medicine's

 DICKINSON'S OIL SWEET BIRCH, E.E. DICKINSON & CO. ESSEX, CONN, U.S.A (8 OZ. NET)
 NEWELL'S VEGETABLE PAIN RELIEVER G.W. WILLIANS & CO. PROPRIETERS HARTFORD, CT (12 SIDED)
 PHILO W. NEWTON & CO. HARTFORD, CONN
 GEO. J. LOEFFLER DRUGGIST HARTFORD, CONN
 THE TALCOTT CO. HARTFORD, CT
 FROM L.C. VINAL DRUGGIST MIDDLETOWN, CONN

 Milk

 BREEZEMONT DAIRY FARM SAYBROOK, CONN

 Beers and Soda's

 (hutch) THE PROPERTY OF JOHN CLANCEY NEW HAVEN, CONN
 MATHIEU BEVERAGES TAFTVILLE, CONN
 THE HUBERT FISCHER BREWERY HARTFORD, CONN
 Granite Rock Spring (Higganum, Ct)
 SAYBROOK BOTTLING WRKS. SAYBROOK, CONN


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you i added them onto the others
 Once there is a big enough list ill get them into categories


----------



## old.s.bottles (Mar 4, 2011)

I had thought that this bottle has been considered english in origin? Im not sure, wanta double check tho.

 "cobalt blue glass, Coffin shaped Norwich poison bottle"


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 4, 2011)

Heres one I found.


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  old.s.bottles
> 
> I had thought that this bottle has been considered english in origin? Im not sure, wanta double check tho.
> 
> "cobalt blue glass, Coffin shaped Norwich poison bottle"


 On further inspection you are partialy correct. I found one with a label and it is from New york. Thanks for the input i will adjust that this morning.


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 6, 2011)

I have been busy gathering more Bottles for the list i should have them posted on the website by end of day.
 Thanks for the help everyone that has contributed to this list.


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 8, 2011)

Bottle list is updated again now over 250 listed right now just listing names in the future all info will be included. you may view the list here.
http://ctbottleslist.webstarts.com/draft/bottle_list.html?r=20110308115001


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe this isn't helpful.


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 8, 2011)

That will help very much tank you.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it just me or are all the bottles I posted, listed twice?


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL sorry about that i was on some good pain meds for a bit i must have done it twice.
 thats my story im sticking to it


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Maybe this isn't helpful.


 Hey Cows whats with the L..... before some of the names? am i havin a blonde moment and missing something


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 12, 2011)

Niles

 You have the Sweets wine bitters but not this one listed Sweet's Infallible Liniment


----------



## groundsloth (May 10, 2013)

I have an advertisement for Healy and Bigelow Kickapoo from an 1890' newspaper.

 I am trying to upload it, but am having trouble with the photo uploader.

 The ad says that Healy and Bigelow were located in New Haven, Conn.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 10, 2013)

Matt , maybe you should do updates on the list , I have a few more from here not on your list.


----------

